# Bonding to Treasure



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

He lets me lay him on his back and stays still, 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









And he loves his scritches. 









3 weeks today!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

How cute! He looks like a little plump chicken in that 1st one


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> How cute! He looks like a little plump chicken in that 1st one


Thank you! I know right?! I love how much he trusts me.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

he is adorable!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

OMG! Too cute!!! Even Solaire, most cuddly and trusting in my flock, won't let me hold him that way.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

moonchild said:


> OMG! Too cute!!! Even Solaire, most cuddly and trusting in my flock, won't let me hold him that way.


Really? Hmm, maybe it's because he's so young he lets me do it?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Tiels are not usually a species that like to play/sit on their backs, but if you start 'em young enough I guess they can get used to anything.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

First picture I thought he was a chicken for a moment LOL
Very trusting, my guys won't let me do that not even the one I raised from hatch.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

OMG this is way too adorable! SO cute!!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow, that is amazing!! You have yourself a cutie there!


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

awww wow that's so sweet


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

moonchild said:


> Tiels are not usually a species that like to play/sit on their backs, but if you start 'em young enough I guess they can get used to anything.


I guess so! :yes:


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

scootergirl762 said:


> Wow, that is amazing!! You have yourself a cutie there!


Thank you!  I'm going to have to have my husband keep interacting with him (and help with the other 'tiels and his own) since in about a month or 2 I'm joining the army, and I want him to continue to be handled and played with. He'll be alone in his cage, so he'll need the company.


----------

